# Appeasing the volcano gods



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## NakedWombat (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know who Justin is but I'll agree if we can throw in Susan Saranson, Madonna, the political barking dogs of war, anybody else I'm suddenly annoyed by. heheheh


----------



## busybee (Apr 21, 2010)

At this point we could all put our pet peeves in there!!


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha Ha, Brilliant idea!, but it may not be enough, I could suggest Dick Cheney, Ann Coulter and maybe a Scientologist or two just to make sure:lol:.


----------



## NakedWombat (Apr 21, 2010)

Though, one does not want to upset Pele.


----------

